# Dairy free peach cobbler/crisp recipe??



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I made a lemon pie for dessert tonight, then found out that DP's brother and SIL are coming over. Which is cool, except his SIL is allergic to dairy. And the lemon pie has quite a bit in it. Sooo... I ran out and bought some fresh peaches figuring I'd make a cobbler or a crisp. But I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't call for butter (for the crisp) or milk (for the cobbler). Anyone help me out here?


----------



## mollykatsmom (Mar 10, 2004)

Easiest : just sub a "buttery spread" for the butter and a nondairy milk for the milk.

What I would do: Make a cobbler with a biscuit-type crust. Use oil for the butter (slight texture change, but it works fine), and use peach juice instead of milk for the liquid. Just watch the liquid. When you use oil instead of a solid shortening, you can use less liquid.


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

the non dairy subs work so well with these kinds of recipes you should'nt have any problem at all just pick the one you like to use best and add your subs.no one would even be able to tell that the dairy is missing!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I use Earth Balance Buttery Sticks (vegan) when I make berry cobbler for my vegan brother. I use orange juice as the liquid in the crust. It is so good!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas ladies! I didn't want to run out to the store (AGAIN!) to get non-dairy stuff so I was hoping to make it with stuff I already had. I did this....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollykatsmom* 
What I would do: Make a cobbler with a biscuit-type crust. Use oil for the butter (slight texture change, but it works fine), and use peach juice instead of milk for the liquid. Just watch the liquid. When you use oil instead of a solid shortening, you can use less liquid.

and it turned out very yummy. Thanks!!! Of course, the person I made it dairy free for didn't even have any. Oh well, at least I was the good one who made sure it was available if she did. And, well, more for me!


----------

